# Can I connect my R22 to internet



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am still in the SD world. I have a R22-100. Can I hook it up to the internet?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

gomezma1 said:


> I am still in the SD world. I have a R22-100. Can I hook it up to the internet?


Plug an ethernet cable into the back of it, and connect it to a router. Ive never used one, so dont know if they block the access to HD sources or not, but worth a try.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> Plug an ethernet cable into the back of it, and connect it to a router. Ive never used one, so dont know if they block the access to HD sources or not, but worth a try.


IIRC from when I was in that world, I could view HD VOD content, but it was still limited to 480p due to the locked settings on the R22.

- Merg


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

It works fine.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice Smile Scooby.


----------

